# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Shoulder Impingement

## do_what_is_hard

Training experience: 5 years
weight: 70kgs
cycles done: 3
compounds used: (primobolan , test p, equipoise , dianabol )


hi guys hope you're doing good.
2 months ago i felt pain in my shoulders thus stopped training shoulders ever since in hope that it will go away, but it didn't.
Today I went to the doctor and he told me that I got Shoulder Impingement (damaged bursa) due to vigorous training. He gave me some vitamin D caps, multivitamin (surbex-z) painkillers and a gel to massage twice a day, the problem is that he told me to rest for at least 6 weeks. He said I can only do static movements like biceps and triceps in which there is least or no shoulder involvement he advised me not to do any to be on the safer side. He told me to come after 6 weeks to see my recovery if by any chance it doesn't get any better he will inject steroids in the affected area.
I don't want to lose my hard gained muscle in this span of 6 weeks plus I am having a mental breakdown I watch training videos day and night and reading books on bodybuilding to be productive and not to waste my time.
I want to be a fitness influencer.

Please give me some advice how to battle this.

Thank You.Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------


## Iranon

Endless info on problems like this here.


https://www.youtube.com/c/athleanx/videos

----------


## almostgone

I've had a ruptured bursa before and it sucked. The thing that helped me the most was not to hold it tight to my body like a bird does with an injured wing.
When you're sleeping, keep a pillow between your body and your arm. When standing around, hook your thumb on your pants pocket. This should minimize any circulation issues from trying to protect your shoulder. Physical therapy helped me immensely. My shoulder was literally frozen. To correct this, they sedate you and physically maneuver your shoulder.

So, basically I wouldn't obsess about muscle building to a great degree as far as upper body is concerned. I would focus on rehabbing the injured bursa if possible. When the radiologist interpreted your ultrasound, what were the findings?

Consider asking your Dr. (hopefully an orthopedist) for a referral for an evaluation/ treatment if appropriate by a good physical therapist. A good PT can make a huge difference. 

As far as lifting, it's a great time to work lower body. Maybe not squats, lol, but leg pressing and calf work should be manageable.

Ice packs were my best friend. Below is a link to a post I made after the ruptured bursa. It's a recipe that really worked well for me for making a nice slushy icepack.

https://forums.steroid.com/injuries-...pack-home.html

----------


## almostgone

The guy Iranon posted is a very good resource as well if your injury allows the activities described in the video.

----------


## do_what_is_hard

> I've had a ruptured bursa before and it sucked. The thing that helped me the most was not to hold it tight to my body like a bird does with an injured wing.
> When you're sleeping, keep a pillow between your body and your arm. When standing around, hook your thumb on your pants pocket. This should minimize any circulation issues from trying to protect your shoulder. Physical therapy helped me immensely. My shoulder was literally frozen. To correct this, they sedate you and physically maneuver your shoulder.
> 
> So, basically I wouldn't obsess about muscle building to a great degree as far as upper body is concerned. I would focus on rehabbing the injured bursa if possible. When the radiologist interpreted your ultrasound, what were the findings?
> 
> Consider asking your Dr. (hopefully an orthopedist) for a referral for an evaluation/ treatment if appropriate by a good physical therapist. A good PT can make a huge difference. 
> 
> As far as lifting, it's a great time to work lower body. Maybe not squats, lol, but leg pressing and calf work should be manageable.
> 
> ...


they didn't do any ultrasound they did Hawkins and kennedy test and told me to move my arm at certain angles then the doc told me that I got shoulder impingement due to a damaged bursa.

----------


## do_what_is_hard

How can I speed up my recovery process?

----------


## almostgone

> they didn't do any ultrasound they did Hawkins and kennedy test and told me to move my arm at certain angles then the doc told me that I got shoulder impingement due to a damaged bursa.



I'd push for an ultrasound/imaging. I'd want a very clear picture of the amount of soft tissue damage.




> How can I speed up my recovery process?


I stand by what I listed above. Also, try to maintain your range of motion.

----------


## do_what_is_hard

Should I wear shoulder support like an arm sling to limit my ROM? And does icing regularly like 3-4 times will help my recovery process or is it just a temporary fix for pain?Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------


## lovbyts

> How can I speed up my recovery process?


You could always ignore it and push through like I did. I havent been able to lift for over 5 years not and have had both shoulders full replacement. I had to have the left side done 2x and that is after 2 arthroscopic surgeries.

Dont rush it and dont push it.

----------


## almostgone

If you weren't sent out in a sling, I wouldn't wear one. Keeping your range of motion as tolerated will help prevent decreased range of motion 

Ice is beneficial for recovery and pain in my experience and I've always felt like it encourages blood flow. I know that sounds contradictory to conventional thought.

I would still push for the imaging so they know exactly the extent of the injury. Their diagnostic test may point to a damaged bursa, but imaging can reveal in detail the true amount of damage. Take care of your shoulders, knees, and hips. Your quality of life will be better when you're older.

----------


## do_what_is_hard

> I've had a ruptured bursa before and it sucked. The thing that helped me the most was not to hold it tight to my body like a bird does with an injured wing.
> When you're sleeping, keep a pillow between your body and your arm. When standing around, hook your thumb on your pants pocket. This should minimize any circulation issues from trying to protect your shoulder. Physical therapy helped me immensely. My shoulder was literally frozen. To correct this, they sedate you and physically maneuver your shoulder.
> 
> So, basically I wouldn't obsess about muscle building to a great degree as far as upper body is concerned. I would focus on rehabbing the injured bursa if possible. When the radiologist interpreted your ultrasound, what were the findings?
> 
> Consider asking your Dr. (hopefully an orthopedist) for a referral for an evaluation/ treatment if appropriate by a good physical therapist. A good PT can make a huge difference. 
> 
> As far as lifting, it's a great time to work lower body. Maybe not squats, lol, but leg pressing and calf work should be manageable.
> 
> ...


Does shoulder impingement ever go away and will I be able to train like i used to with heavy weights I am really scared and depressed.Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------


## do_what_is_hard

> If you weren't sent out in a sling, I wouldn't wear one. Keeping your range of motion as tolerated will help prevent decreased range of motion 
> 
> Ice is beneficial for recovery and pain in my experience and I've always felt like it encourages blood flow. I know that sounds contradictory to conventional thought.
> 
> I would still push for the imaging so they know exactly the extent of the injury. Their diagnostic test may point to a damaged bursa, but imaging can reveal in detail the true amount of damage. Take care of your shoulders, knees, and hips. Your quality of life will be better when you're older.



I am really depressed and getting suicidal thoughts every time. I don't feel like doing anything. It is something which gives my life a special meaning and power and now it's gone.Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------


## almostgone

Just relax and focus on healing. I recovered from a ruptured bursa in my left shoulder. Like weight lifting, it takes time. 

You have the perfect opportunity to really be focusing on working your lower body. Instead of having self-defeating thoughts, plan your lower body workouts and embrace that program.

----------


## lovbyts

> I am really depressed and getting suicidal thoughts every time. I don't feel like doing anything. It is something which gives my life a special meaning and power and now it's gone.Enable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
> or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×


That seems a little extreme. Maybe now would be a good time to focus on your inner self and find a few other things that gives your life meaning. 

I love working out and being in shape and it does make me happy but its from from what gives my life special meaning or purpose. I enjoy a very wide variety of things but one of the things that makes me feel best is knowing Ive helped or influenced someone elses life in a positive way.

You could always do some Yoga for now that might help with the shoulder and help relax a little.

----------

